# jd56 you are gonna like this.



## JChapoton (Apr 28, 2015)

I acquired a another Murray-built tanklight bicycle while in Ann Arbor. This time it is a 1965 JCPenny's Foremost. The tanklight herd is now at 4.


as bought and just unloaded at home.





new white walls, a cleaner set of rims, the right seat, and a RC radio (also purchased at Ann Arbor) all installed within an hour of getting home.




the herd now (also bought a set of new white walls at Ann Arbor for the Galaxie).




another view of the herd


----------



## JChapoton (Apr 28, 2015)

had fun also.


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2015)

Better put a chain through them or JD will take em.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice JC and all men's bikes too.
No need to lock them up. But watch out for the finger pointers from the middleweight admirers. 
I also have a couple of those Radio Shack radios. Nice touch for added bling.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Luchotocado (May 15, 2015)

Where did you find the seat? Im looking for one just like that.


----------



## partsguy (May 15, 2015)

Four?! LOL! Try 11 tank light bikes!


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2015)

I still have most of these and a few other tanklights. I have no idea how many I have owned since the beginning of my addiction.
But, I'm sure partsguy has had more than me.


----------



## partsguy (May 16, 2015)

jd56 said:


> I still have most of these and a few other tanklights. I have no idea how many I have owned since the beginning of my addiction.
> But, I'm sure partsguy has had more than me.





Counting the ones I have now, I have had only 14 tank light models pass through my hands. I obviously don't let go of them, LOL!


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 16, 2015)

jd56 said:


> I still have most of these and a few other tanklights. I have no idea how many I have owned since the beginning of my addiction.
> But, I'm sure partsguy has had more than me.




I need a Bike Epi-pen! I'm overdosing!




It's a nice way to go for SURE


----------



## mruiz (May 21, 2015)

JD
I never seen that many Murreys together.


----------



## jd56 (May 23, 2015)

Mitch, now that you mention it, it is a few more murrays than most would see. 
But only a few of these middleweights will stay in the herd, soon.
But I like the Murray heavyweights too.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 25, 2015)

A 60s Western Flyer and the ladies Higgins are about as close to having a Murray as I've ever been (and the Flyer's badge DID say "M. O. M.").

...not just because my mom bought it for me.


----------



## 1969nam (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for saving the middleweights.........classic's !


----------



## jmastuff (Oct 11, 2016)

nice herd!


----------

